# EngineerBoards...Thanks!



## mepe_tn (Jan 12, 2010)

Yesterday, I received my letter. I passed the October PE exam!!! arty-smiley-048:

I am glad it's over. But, it was worth the time, expense and effort.

Thanks goes out to all of you at EngineerBoards.com for your tips, resources and encouraging words.

This is a GREAT place.

Mepe_tn


----------



## buick455 (Jan 12, 2010)

Congradualtions and thanks for your help.


----------



## Sschell (Jan 12, 2010)

congrats! now its your turn to help the guys studying for the next test... and some goofing around in STB fourm is always encouraged!


----------



## Dexman PE (Jan 12, 2010)

sschell_PE said:


> congrats! now its your turn to help the guys studying for the next test... and some goofing around in STB fourm is always encouraged!


what? this is a forum for professionals. goofing around does not happen here...

ok, I can't keep a straight face even typing that.

Congrats to all who passed, and I encourage you all to stick around and help the next test takers!!


----------



## mepe_tn (Jan 12, 2010)

No problem. Sticking around is what I do best. Thanks for the congrats! I also promote this forum at the MEPESTUDYGROUP. All are welcomed to join the group to help with obtaining MEPE resources and stay on task for the upcoming exam. Join at http://tech.groups.yahoo.com/group/mepestudygroup/ .

Mepe_tn


----------



## mepe_tn (Jan 12, 2010)

buick455 said:


> Congradualtions and thanks for your help.



Hey thanks! and Congratulations again to you.

Mepe_tn


----------



## MechGuy (Jan 13, 2010)

congrats dude that's awesome!


----------

